# How would you prefer to pay for mail order British retail goods from the UK?



## klkiena (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

A company that I work with is currently working on a project to offer British residents in Spain, the opportunity to order high street retail products direct from its warehouses in the UK and have the items shipped to a Spanish postal address.We were wondering:

_If you were to buy from a retailer, how would you prefer to pay and why? _
- By UK Credit or Debit Card
- By Spanish Credit or Debit Card
- Other (please specify)…

_In what currency would you prefer to buy retail products from the UK and *why*?_
- Euros
- Pounds Sterling

I look forward to your responses!

Thanks,
Kristin


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

A Spanish debit card in Euros but, then again, I doubt if there is anything in the UK I cannot buy here!.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> A Spanish debit card in Euros but, then again, I doubt if there is anything in the UK I cannot buy here!.


Mmmm. I can safely say there is stuff I cannot find here - but most of it I can find in the US cheaper than the UK. But then it's not High Street stuff.

Most High Street stuff I find is actually cheaper here than the UK anyway. VAT is lower for a start. 

UK purchases I tend to make with a Sterling Debit card though. But because it's there more than anything else. But all big purchases would certainly be made with a Spanish Euro account card.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

klkiena said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> A company that I work with is currently working on a project to offer British residents in Spain, the opportunity to order high street retail products direct from its warehouses in the UK and have the items shipped to a Spanish postal address.We were wondering:
> 
> ...


Why would we want to buy stuff from the UK? 
In general the comparative products are cheaper here, with the odd exception, and we have to weather the current rate of exchange disaster to pay!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

What current rate of exchange disaster?, the pound has been 1.47 for quite a few years but is now down to 1.25.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> What current rate of exchange disaster?, the pound has been 1.47 for quite a few years but is now down to 1.25.


What disaster? 

Ask anyone who is on a UK pension in Spain or receives an income in £ and has to convert it to euros!!!!!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

You´re quite right, I apologise. Rob


----------

